# Could I get some suggestions, please?



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have an informative speech on Monday (over Social Anxiety) - I need an Attention Getter (something to get the audience's attention). I want it to be humorous, but I'm having a hard time thinking of anything. Suggestions?

I also have to have a Visual Aid - what do you guys suggest? I have most of the speech outlined and written, I just have to add a few things and organize my reference list. The Attention Getter and Visual Aid are what's holding me back right now.

Thanks for any help I can get!

Oh, and my Attention Getter could also be my Visual Aid, depending on what it is/how it's done. So, if you have an idea for that, that's good too!


----------

